

When The World Gives You Lemons, Sell Lemonade (AT&T Data Cap != Lemonade) - melvinram
http://www.webdesigncompany.net/when-the-world-gives-you-lemons-sell-lemonaide/

======
segdeha
Good point, Melvin. AT&T should be doing everything they can to retain what
should be their most lucrative customers.

------
melvinram
I really hope AT&T won't be short sighted with their networks. It will set the
tone of how others might deal with their data traffic.

